
An Open Letter on Why We’re Removing Usernames - cardamomo
https://theblog.okcupid.com/an-open-letter-on-why-were-removing-usernames-addressed-to-the-worst-ones-we-ve-ever-seen-dd017c75d49a
======
rdiddly
Does not, in fact, reveal why they're removing usernames. "It's time to keep
up with the times" isn't a reason. You are admonished that your real name is
very good; shame on you, your parents spent effort on it! Which isn't a reason
either. Don't hide behind "another" (i.e. the last and only) layer of
mystique! Not a reason either.

They are all peripheral arguments and appeals to emotion, which might help
sell it to you but none of them explain it. That means the real reason is
something that will fuck you over in some way.

~~~
rhizome
It seems apparent that they're doing it because Tinder is more popular, same
as their half-assed "swipe" functionality they keep trying to shoehorn into
the UX.

------
iNerdier
This is insane. I used okc years ago and met my partner on it but also had
some rather unpleasant experiences with people who I would very much rather
not know my (very uncommon and easy to google) name.

A lot of people on okc are also in non-conventional relationships that they
would I imagine like to be able to choose to show or not show to the rest of
the world. Hide usernames fine, but forcibly make everyone use real names?
That’s idiotic.

~~~
namlem
I you had actually read through the article, you'd know that they're not going
to make people use their full real names.

~~~
corvallis
Doesn’t matter. I have an unusual name. If you google my first name and my
city, you will find my full name (and my workplace, etc). If you google my
full name, you will find my entire family’s names and addresses. Someone who
views my profile on okcupid would literally be able to show up at my work or
home and I would be none the wiser. This is a terrible move, and I’m going to
be forced to delete my account.

------
f_allwein
This is OkCupid saying they will ditch usernames for real names, essentially
because they did not like some usernames people came up with. What could
possibly go wrong?

This sounds line a really bad idea, given that OkCupid knows way more deeply
private stuff about their users than even Facebook. Their matching algorithm
is based on users answering questions, which can be anything from "do you like
the taste of beer?" to questions about pretty much any sexual preference out
there. Will be interesting to see if users will want this associated with
their real name...

~~~
DrScump
I hope they legitimately delete our data as we all delete our accounts this
month.

------
millzlane
Maryland judiciary case search lets you look up a persons real name to see
their traffic cases to get their address. Awesome...Ok cupid. WTF is it with
this real name BS. Let's be honest. It's so they can sell your fucking data.
WE know that. How many lay people know that? Or that they're owned by
eharmony.. Brb deleting my unused old account.

------
CM30
On a social media site where people want at least some privacy, this is a bad
idea. On a dating site where people would rather not tell others they're
looking for relationships? This is just a suicidally bad idea.

How many people interested in same sex relationships are going to be outed by
this? How many with 'unusual' kinks and preferences are now potentially opened
up to stalkers, ridicule or real life pressures? Heck, how many people in
general are going to get crap simply for being on a site like this at all?

Using real names on a dating site is utterly stupid, and shows the people at
OK Cupid have no idea what they're doing with their own site.

------
msie
Big, big mistake! What’s to deter stalking?

------
cpkpad
I'm in favor of ditching usernames. Using real names, though?

If I were to short-list bad idea to kill the site, that'd be pretty close to
the top.

